# Heating up of Sony Vaio notebook



## adam_ar (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I finally installed FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 amd64 and gnome 'release' packages from ftp server. So have a more or less working system on my Sony Vaio VPCEB390X. One of the issues I am facing is increased temperature than usual. (as compared to running Windows 7). I have 
	
	



```
powerd_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf, and it is running */usr/sbin/powerd* and */usr/local/libexec/upowerd*. Please let me know if anybody has faced similar issue or fixed similar problem.

Thanks in advance.

-Adam


----------



## adam_ar (Jan 8, 2012)

while I was trying to get the SD card reader to work, I stumbled upon the command

```
pciconf -lv
```

Following is the output of it

```
[adam@SonyFreeBSD /usr/home/adam]$ pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x00448086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x9071104d chip=0x00458086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b648086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b3c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b428086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b448086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b468086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:5:	class=0x060400 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b4c8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b348086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib6@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x9071104d chip=0x24488086 rev=0xa5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Mobile PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b098086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b298086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b308086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:0:31:6:	class=0x118000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x3b328086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem'
    class      = dasp
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x68c11002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Madison [AMD Radeon HD 5000M Series]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x9071104d chip=0xaa601002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series]'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
ath0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe017105b chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)'
    class      = network
none3@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x080500 card=0x9071104d chip=0xe8221180 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'MMC/SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none4@pci0:3:0:1:	class=0x088000 card=0x9071104d chip=0xe2301180 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'Memory Stick Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
none5@pci0:3:0:4:	class=0x080500 card=0x9071104d chip=0xe8221180 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'MMC/SD Host Controller'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
mskc0@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x438111ab rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = 'Yukon Optima 88E8059 [PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Controller with AVB]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
hostb1@pci0:63:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x2c628086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:63:0:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x2d018086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:63:2:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x2d108086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QPI Link 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:63:2:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x2d118086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor QPI Physical 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:63:2:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x2d128086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor Reserved'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:63:2:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x9071104d chip=0x2d138086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Core Processor Reserved'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
```

The important thing to note is that there are some "none#" entries.

```
none0@pci0:0:22:0 = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller'
none1@pci0:0:31:3 = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller'
none2@pci0:0:31:6 = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem'
none3@pci0:3:0:0 = 'MMC/SD Host Controller'
none4@pci0:3:0:1 = 'Memory Stick Host Controller'
none5@pci0:3:0:4 = 'MMC/SD Host Controller'
```

So, I guess FreeBSD was not able to identify the thermal subsystem. Maybe that's why I am experiencing overheating on the VAIO.
Also, I have updated my rc.conf to include the following. But there is no change in the thermal situation.

```
powerd_flags="-a adaptive -b adaptive"
economy_cx_lowest="C3"
```

Output from sysctl before and after the flags are added.
Before flags

```
[adam@SonyFreeBSD /usr/home/adam]$ sysctl dev.cpu | grep .freq
dev.cpu.0.freq: 149
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2667/25000 2533/23465 2399/21982 2266/20527 2133/19080 1999/17681 1866/16310 1733/14966 1599/13665 1466/12375 1333/11112 1199/9877 1049/8642 899/7407 749/6173 599/4938 449/3703 299/2469 149/1234
[adam@SonyFreeBSD /usr/home/adam]$ sysctl dev.cpu | grep tempera
[adam@SonyFreeBSD /usr/home/adam]$ sysctl -a | grep tempera
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 53.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 53.0C
```

after adding flags

```
[adam@SonyFreeBSD /usr/home/adam]$ sysctl -a | grep tempera
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 57.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 57.0C
[adam@SonyFreeBSD /usr/home/adam]$ sysctl dev.cpu | grep .freq
dev.cpu.0.freq: 149
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2667/25000 2533/23465 2399/21982 2266/20527 2133/19080 1999/17681 1866/16310 1733/14966 1599/13665 1466/12375 1333/11112 1199/9877 1049/8642 899/7407 749/6173 599/4938 449/3703 299/2469 149/1234
```

In case you have faced similar issue and know how to fix it, please let me know.


----------



## mav@ (Jan 13, 2012)

economy_cx_lowest used when laptop is on battery power. For desktop use you may set performance_cx_lowest also.

What's about monitoring CPU temperature, you may load coretemp kernel module and watch dev.cpu.x.temperature. I am not exactly sure what hw.acpi.thermal.tzX.temperature measures.


----------

